# Free Software, themes for Motorokr E6



## sainit (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello Everyone!!!

Guys few days ago i purchased a Motorokr E6. This is really a great phone.

Guys I need ur favour.

Can u pls tell me where i can get *Free Software, player, themes etc.* for my rokr E6.

Pls provide me links for these.

Thanks


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey i have a pretty lot of them , most of them have been googled . For themes i believe its www.mototheme.com . I cud send to u if u want some apps . Just PM or reply here.

BTW , how much did u pay for the phone .. What extra stuff did u get with it( like how many stylus , battery,etc  )


----------



## assasin (Aug 17, 2007)

@sainit  congrats dood.how's the fone?give us a review of the ROKR E6.it'll help a lot of people who wanna buy it.


----------



## sainit (Aug 17, 2007)

KIng Arthur thanks for ur reply pls provide me more links for software/utilities.

Assasin, Phone is really beautiful, sound quality is superb. Battery life is not so good. 
I will give only 6 out of 10 for battery.
sound quality - 9 out of 10.
Image quality - 8 out of 10.
User interface - 8 out of 10.
There are many things which i have not tested till now. So i cant tell u for those.
Accessories which i got was 1 GB memory card, 1 stylus.

Thanks guys,
suggest me good sites/links for good free software for this phone


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 17, 2007)

check out www.motomodders.net. awesome collection of resources for moto phones.


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 17, 2007)

www.motox.info


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey , try ccmove.com , it's in chinese so u wud have to use a google or babelfish for translation.

Here are a few others ,, motomodders.net
modmymoto.com 
modyomoto.com
motox.info
howardforums.com -general phone forum but has gr8 modders as members
themotoguide.com
planetmotox.net
www.motohell.com
mototheme.com


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice links.... Will try all SOOOOOOON!


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 26, 2007)

ROKR UPDATE::
Finally able to run windows 3.1 on my e6. Can't adjust the screen . Anyways it's kinda cool . Some senior members at the ^^above mentioned forums helped me .
Note : I believe that this voids ur warranty .


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 26, 2007)

I think u r doing some g8 things with E6.... Once i buy it i will get help frm u........

Ans also I planned to do my final year project.... with E6... I am going to control my proj through E6 Bluetooth interface!

Hope it work! and any advice regarding this r most welcome!!!!


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 27, 2007)

^^ Naah , its nothing . The real challenge wud be to run office apps or may be Win Mobile on it .   

Things will get heated up for MOTO linux after the launch of RAZR2, ROKR Z6 and other phones worldwide ( they are officially available in Asia ) . Moto will be releasing the kernel for E6 soon . Till then just enjoy the integration of style and technology at the best possible price in """""THE MOTO ROKR E6"""".

BTW , the ad for ROKR shud say "MOBILE ADDICTION FOR MOTO ROKR" . I am addicted to this phone .


----------



## joshua9821 (Sep 5, 2007)

A free software (bluetooth chat, rss reader and more) not only for your motorola: SubliMobi *www.sublimobi.com


----------



## sathyaice07 (Nov 16, 2008)

hi........... here i m sat...........
i have moto rokr E6 mobile its very coollllllll, but where to get the theme and software........ its very difficult to search can u help me................


----------



## iluckv1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Go to modmymoto.com. Its best community i suppose. YOu will get you queries cleared within 6 hours of your post. Its most active modding community for moto.
Well moto actually rocks. I am looking for the cheaper EM30. I guess they have introduced bass and equilizer in recent ones.


----------

